# Redd's Fake Paintings (Spoilers)



## Mint (Apr 23, 2020)

The differences in Redd's fake paintings have changed from New Leaf's. I bought a fake.


Spoiler: Solemn Painting














Spoiler: The Vitruvian Man/Academic Painting



Real:





Fake:




Has a more worn out paper, has a coffee stain. Pose is not changed from the real one however.






Spoiler: Warrior Statue






Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> The warrior statue is fake if he's holding something.
> I just had a terracotta warrior statue holding a shovel, but the original there is nothing in his hands.








Spoiler: Basic Painting






thatawkwardkid said:


> Fake Basic Painting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Moving Painting






Saikarie said:


> Oh I can show you what the fake moving painting is like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Quaint Painting






Dormire said:


> unlike in ACNL, the painting does not wear a blue bonnet instead the "fake" has a wider stream of milk vs. the real one which has a thinner stream








Spoiler: Graceful Painting



Real: 

 Fake: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ScaryGhosts said:


> I think that the woman looking back painting may be fake since in the original there is a small white piece of ribbon (or something) sticking out from the middle portion of her hair.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh wow, Nintendo. Heckin' sneaky, lol.


----------



## 90s_tripverse (Apr 23, 2020)

did you already get redd? i've yet to see him, is there a specific time he comes in?


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh wow, I couldn't see what part of it was fake for a minute. Spot the difference just got a whole lot harder.


----------



## Mint (Apr 23, 2020)

90s_tripverse said:


> did you already get redd? i've yet to see him, is there a specific time he comes in?


Talk to Blathers about the museum expansion. Redd should show up the next day.


----------



## Jas (Apr 23, 2020)

oh wow, they've stepped up the fraud game!! i love that, makes it a little more interesting. i usually display art in my house anyways, so i guess if i accidentally buy fakes, they'll live there.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 23, 2020)

I'm so excited for this! They really went all out with the experience and I'm soooo happy they did


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 23, 2020)

Redd's being Redd. Scamming people. But it seems that Nintendo turned up the difficulty in telling the difference on the real and fake painting/sculptures/artifacts.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 23, 2020)

Let's see how good I'll retain my years of art history. 

I hope they have some dadaism pieces. I love art that makes people mad.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Am I the only one freaking out about how gorgeous that painting looks anyways?!


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 23, 2020)

I noticed! For the quaint painting, the milk maid should be pouring a small stream of milk from the pitcher. In the fake, the stream of milk is slightly wider.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Can we get this post pinned for people to point out the differences for people?


----------



## Taz (Apr 23, 2020)

here’s the fake vs. real for the quaint painting



Spoiler


----------



## Calysis (Apr 23, 2020)

Sorry for lack of pictures! I just described what is fake about them.



Spoiler: Gallant statue



The fake Gallant statue has a book.





Spoiler: Ancient statue



The fake Ancient statue has what looks like antennae coming out of the head. The head also appears much thinner height-wise than the real statue, which has a more round head.





Spoiler: Wistful Painting



The fake Wistful painting has a star-shaped earring.





Spoiler: Famous Painting



The fake Famous painting has darker, arched, more pronounced eyebrows than the real painting.


----------



## Raz (Apr 23, 2020)

Please, have some Van Gogh stuff


----------



## Clock (Apr 23, 2020)

Hopefully there will be a real guide soon with more paintings, I'll have to wait tomorrow for Redd to show up.


----------



## eat (Apr 23, 2020)

Also, it seems like it's possible to have multiple real paintings in one day for this game as well. Of the four paintings for sale, two of them were real.

My art major friend was helping me and kept looking back and forth between two paintings trying to figure out which one was fake. Turns out both were real lol.


----------



## MGK1 (Apr 23, 2020)

Does Redd have shop hours? I TT'ed a day after talking to Blathers (he told me about bringing art), and no Redd ship. Currently 10:21pm in my game if that helps


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 23, 2020)

jfc that's so hard to find


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 23, 2020)

Are you limited to one art purchase a day still?


I'm hoping they included some surrealism art tbh. Can't wait to see a list of all the new paintings and statues added though.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 23, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Let's see how good I'll retain my years of art history.
> 
> I hope they have some dadaism pieces. I love art that makes people mad.


I just got out of some art history classes so I'm ready to do this by memory alone!


----------



## Calysis (Apr 23, 2020)

All of the paintings/statues in Redd's store today were fake for me, so be aware that he can have no real art for sale, either!

Also, Redd does say that you are limited to 1 art purchase, per customer, per day.


----------



## Junee (Apr 23, 2020)

eat said:


> Also, it seems like it's possible to have multiple real paintings in one day for this game as well. Of the four paintings for sale, two of them were real.
> 
> My art major friend was helping me and kept looking back and forth between two paintings trying to figure out which one was fake. Turns out both were real lol.


Were you able to buy both real paintings or only one of them?


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 23, 2020)

Gingersnap said:


> I just got out of some art history classes so I'm ready to do this by memory alone!



Lol, yeah I remember Las Meninas from my Baroque & Rococo class. It looks great in-game! The fake is so subtle though, I didn't even notice the difference at first.  This challenge is going to be interesting lol.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 23, 2020)

Whoa I love that. I was gonna try to see if I could spot differences in the paintings on my own but I'm probably gonna need to pull up the originals to compare for lots of them. I can't wait to get scammed!


----------



## Jassiii (Apr 23, 2020)

I...I thought it was a joke at first because the hand looks like


----------



## eat (Apr 23, 2020)

Junee said:


> Were you able to buy both real paintings or only one of them?



Only one of them. He limits one painting per day and unlimited for furniture items.


----------



## moonshi (Apr 23, 2020)

I just bought the sinking painting from Redd and thankfully it was the real one. Is it just me or are you not able to look at them before you buy anymore? Took a gamble but I know I won't be lucky every time.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 23, 2020)

when is it coming? or is his ship random?

i wouldn't consider this a spoiler because we will google anyway to get the legit paintings, but i get you're just following forum rules lol


----------



## DeadGhostFire (Apr 23, 2020)

moonshi said:


> I just bought the sinking painting from Redd and thankfully it was the real one. Is it just me or are you not able to look at them before you buy anymore? Took a gamble but I know I won't be lucky every time.


I got an option to do an in depth zoom in so and deny if i didnt like it so I think you mightve just missed it?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

i’m gonna blackout trying to figure out what’s real and fake. i’ve only purchased the scary painting from him so far and thankfully it was real!


----------



## CowKing (Apr 23, 2020)

Redd was wandering around my island and was offering a twinkling painting to me for 4,980 bells. I was surprised it was real because the way he originally 'tried' to charge me half a million for the painting and decided to cut the price is usually a tactic people use to scam people. Glad I got lucky!


----------



## moonshi (Apr 23, 2020)

DeadGhostFire said:


> I got an option to do an in depth zoom in so and deny if i didnt like it so I think you mightve just missed it?



Thanks for that! Great to know!  Now I will be more careful! We were all ready to do a zoom and comparison but didn't see it so we thought it may have changed.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 23, 2020)

We were able to zoom in on them before? I don't remember that at all. The differences were just big enough to see with the regular camera angles

I am really surprised how tiny these tells are now! Even if you're really familiar with the painting in question you'd still have to look some of these up. I never would have gotten the first one, but I guess since they're hi-res scans of the real paintings you can't attribute little things like that to imperfect pixelation. 

It would be fun to see if I could get ANY without cheating, but I'm not brave enough to waste my one purchase like that. Especially since the only thing missing from my NL museum was a single painting. This time I WILL get them all!


----------



## Acies (Apr 23, 2020)

eat said:


> Only one of them. He limits one painting per day and unlimited for furniture items.


Well, seems like it's going to take some time to get every statue two times for my island.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 23, 2020)

Does Google Lens work on these paintings helping to find the differences? There are only a few I know the real names of.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 23, 2020)

Spoiler



Fake Basic Painting:




Real:


----------



## Saikarie (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh I can show you what the fake moving painting is like!



Spoiler






The fake one (pictured above) does not have a tree in the right of the background. 

Heres the real painting irl below in comparison





Hope this helps! It's one of the more obvious ones luckily lol


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

I made a thread in my Twitter but I'll post what I do know. Spoiler warning btw. (will only include the confirmed paintings with fake copies)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253275055246544897


Spoiler: The Blue Boy/Basic Painting



Unlike the ACNL fake (where the man has both two hands on his hip), the ACNH fake has a longer hair than the real one and...has...fuller bangs unlike the real one? lol 









Spoiler: The Kitchen Maid (or The Milkmaid)/Quaint Painting



unlike in ACNL, the painting does not wear a blue bonnet instead the "fake" has a wider stream of milk vs. the real one which has a thinner stream


----------



## Kindra (Apr 23, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I made a thread in my Twitter but I'll post what I do know. Spoiler warning btw. (will only include the confirmed paintings with fake copies)



Ooh, is that Vitruvian Man confirmed real? I had that one but thought it might have been a fake due to the coffee stain!! Ended up going with Ophelia instead, hope it will be real -- but if not, I can't wait to display it in my house!

As for me, I got this fake version of the Beautiful Statue (Venus De Milo):


Spoiler








The real one won't be wearing a necklace



And I _think_ that this version of the Wild Painting left side (Wind God and Thunder God) is fake too:


Spoiler








Looks like a palette swap for the right side


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

Redd sold me a real painting today, and good lord, I was not going to pay 400,000 bells for one. Blathers is going to get started on museum expansion


----------



## Dormire (Apr 23, 2020)

Kindra said:


> Ooh, is that Vitruvian Man confirmed real? I had that one but thought it might have been a fake due to the coffee stain!! Ended up going with Ophelia instead, hope it will be real -- but if not, I can't wait to display it in my house!


OH! YES! The coffee stained Virtruvian IS fake! I doublechecked oh dear.



Spoiler: The Vitruvian Man/Academic Painting



Real:






Fake:




Has a more worn out paper, has a coffee stain. Pose is not changed from the real one however.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> Does Google Lens work on these paintings helping to find the differences? There are only a few I know the real names of.



Yes. But probably not all.

I took a picture of the fake maid and Google was able to do a reverse image lookup and showed me the original, in which I could clearly tell the difference between the fake and real one.

Just tried with Blueboy, it worked too.


----------



## saramew (Apr 23, 2020)

For me, my wistful painting (Girl with a pearl earring) was fake- her eyes were closed but everything else was the same. This is interesting since someone previously had her with star earrings!


----------



## Shyria (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi there, I didn't play NL and this is all new to me, does it matter if it's a fake? Like, won't Blathers accept it? Or is it just for you?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 23, 2020)

Shyria said:


> Hi there, I didn't play NL and this is all new to me, does it matter if it's a fake? Like, won't Blathers accept it? Or is it just for you?



Museums won't accept forgery, so yes it matters


----------



## Shyria (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh that's cool!! I'm super excited for it now haha


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 23, 2020)

I can't wait to decorate with the artwork, it looks so cool


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 23, 2020)

The warrior statue is fake if he's holding something.
I just had a terracotta warrior statue holding a shovel, but the original there is nothing in his hands.


----------



## Mint (Apr 23, 2020)

I have updated the first post. Thank you, everyone!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 23, 2020)

oh wow, I don't know why but I didn't expect them to change it. I ain't even mad, should be kind of fun


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 23, 2020)

We're definitely gonna need a new real VS fake guide.  I really hope one of the spoiler tag paintings appears on the trawler when I first meet up with our favorite con man.  That way I can get at least one genuine work of art donated...and that's assuming you have to give Blathers a piece of genuine art to get the expansion underway.

I spoke to him when I assessed today's haul of fossils (5th day in a row of no new discoveries and I know I'm missing several dinosaur parts still) so he's already told me he intends to build an art wing.  Next step is to trigger the upgrade.


----------



## raqball (Apr 23, 2020)

What do you do with fakes? Can't sell them and after a while they'll either fill up house or storage. I guess they can be dropped in a trash can... LOL


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi, will you keep updating this post with more art? I have some screenshots i can share if they will become helpful:










Turns out I bought the same fake you did haha. I think that the woman looking back painting may be fake since in the original there is a small white piece of ribbon (or something) sticking out from the middle portion of her hair. I am not sure though. 

Thank yoy for your contribution.


----------



## Frost (Apr 23, 2020)

I cant go on Redds ship it says its shady looking. Do I have to wait til night?


----------



## Romaki (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mint (Apr 23, 2020)

Frost said:


> I cant go on Redds ship it says its shady looking. Do I have to wait til night?


No, he will be somewhere on your island.


----------



## raqball (Apr 23, 2020)

Mint said:


> No, he will be somewhere on your island.


Yeah I think you have to speak with him 1st...


----------



## Frost (Apr 23, 2020)

Mint said:


> No, he will be somewhere on your island.


Yeah I did that and he gave me the 5,000 bell painting. When I go to the secret beach I cant go in his ship. Do I have to wait til tmr to go in?


----------



## raqball (Apr 23, 2020)

Frost said:


> Yeah I did that and he gave me the 5,000 bell painting. When I go to the secret beach I cant go in his ship. Do I have to wait til tmr to go in?


Weird. Have you donated the painting to Blathers yet? Maybe that's what triggers his boat as being legit..


----------



## Mint (Apr 23, 2020)

Frost said:


> Yeah I did that and he gave me the 5,000 bell painting. When I go to the secret beach I cant go in his ship. Do I have to wait til tmr to go in?


The next time he shows up again you should be able to go on the boat. When I spoke to him after donating the painting, he mentioned using the boat as his showroom.


----------



## Frost (Apr 23, 2020)

raqball said:


> Weird. Have you donated the painting to Blathers yet? Maybe that's what triggers his boat as being legit..


Yup! I donated it and then talked to redd again like 10+ times.
When I go to the ship the exact dialogue is "This ship's kinda sketchy looking. I shouldnt board without asking"


----------



## Noctis (Apr 23, 2020)

i knew they weren't going to let us have it easy.


----------



## Syndra (Apr 23, 2020)

i relied on the new leaf wiki and some paintings that didn't have fakes before, do now :,) e.g. the scenic painting
(that said, i'm willing to buy some fakes if you'd sell them to me!)

also, can visitors buy from his shop on your island?


----------



## absol (Apr 23, 2020)

ok wow I think I'm gonna turn into an art expert now

btw can you buy all of the stuff he sells on one day if you have 8 characters?
and do you know if he always spawns on the same day?


----------



## Raz (Apr 23, 2020)

Mint said:


> No, he will be somewhere on your island.


Tried to find him but I couldn't. Almost 3 hours of gameplay and nothing. Blathers mentioned the expansion and the art gallery, so that's even more strange.


----------



## Mint (Apr 23, 2020)

Raz said:


> Tried to find him but I couldn't. Almost 3 hours of gameplay and nothing. Blathers mentioned the expansion and the art gallery, so that's even more strange.


Ah, that's why. He shows up the day after speaking to Blathers about the expansion.


----------



## EpicDoodle (Apr 23, 2020)

redd really stepped up his forgery game ahaha I love it
I guess now I can actually use my art history knowledge lol


----------

